# nissan d22 z30 4x4 lsd diff



## phoenixgkt22 (Jul 26, 2009)

can some one tell me what is the nissan approved oil for the d22 rear diff 4x4 diesel 06 modle (z30) as i've had a problem with the lsd biting for the 2nd time and the local nissan dealer is stuffing me around. do a lot of towing up to 2900kg at least 3 times a week milage less than 70000km, first time the problem occured was around 15000km (only towing max 2000kg). Metal was found in oil first time (they lot the sample i asked for, conveniente). the same diff is still installed.
please any help will be appreciated.


----------

